# emacs en X qui ne veut pas sortir de la console



## alexh (4 Novembre 2003)

en gros, j'ai installé emacs 21 via la dernière version de fink, tout a eu l'air de marcher. Mais quand je lancer emacs, il reste toujours dans la console, même en passant --display 0.0 en option.
A priori, une nouvelle fenetre devrait apparaître avec emacs pour X non ?


----------



## alexh (4 Novembre 2003)

en fait j'ai trouvé grâce aux conseils d'un ami :
dans le terminal de mac os x, which emacs donnait /sw/bin/emacs, ie ce que je voulais
mais dans le terminal de X11, ça donnait /usr/bin/emacs, ie le mauvais emacs

fallait le deviner ...

j'espère qu'un jour fink sera intégré à Mac OS X pour une gestion un peu plus user friendly


----------

